# Market makes front page! Time to buy?



## Gundini (18 January 2008)

Gotta love it when the media takes the reigns. Those muppets are probably still fully invested.

Here's the headline.

"World economy on the brink"

followed by comments by the readers. I particually like this one:

"Lemmings, Lemmings and more Lemmings..so we all sell on "fears" of a recession and then within a week, we have one. I am a shareholder in a few companies, I am enjoying not caring about this..I havent had my leg blown off..so drink up and shut up,it will come good. If you borrowed money to buy your shares and cant take the heat, then perhaps buy a two bedroomed unit and live longer..."
Posted by: Lee Robert Taylor 5:14pm today 

and this:

"Ray, I refuse to stoop to your level. I do not know everything, but I know enough to get me by and was clever enough to advise friends to fix their mortgages over two years ago. Like the movie "Trading Places" I am prepared to make two bets with you.1. Real estate in this country will drop by at least 40% across the board. 2. There will be a Depression. It's easy when things are bad to make predictions like these but I can give you phone numbers of my parents, my brother and my closest friends who will all confirm that I have been saying this for three years. I'm up for it, and I am fair dinkum. And like the movie $1 per bet, it's not about the money, it's about winning." 
Posted by: Colin of Sydney 4:24pm today 
Comment 237 of 270


You have got to laugh... 

Here are the rest of the comments:

http://www.news.com.au/comments/0,23600,23071103-462,00.html


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2008)

People with equity are going to make a killing over this correction/bear.

I think members of ASF are probably the most prepared in Australia.

Idiot taxi drivers on HC will be in the dog house for months, if not years...


----------



## ROE (18 January 2008)

Gundini said:


> Gotta love it when the media takes the reigns. Those muppets are probably still fully invested.
> 
> Here's the headline.
> 
> ...




Why wait for the head lines, identify good stocks, work out roughly how much it worth and factor some of your margin of safety and when it hit that price
time to buy. 

Works for me


----------

